# Google- Best foods to fight Irritable Bowel Syndrome - Times of India



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Times of India
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Best foods to fight Irritable Bowel Syndrome*
*Times of India*
Honestly, there is no such ABC Diet rule that a person suffering from *IBS* can be prescribed because the reactions or adherence of every patient to every food is different. (As it is mostly psychological). So what we are going to do is discuss certain *...*
Stress aggravates *irritable bowel syndrome*<nobr>UPI.com</nobr>

<nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

